# Mike Alvarado vs. Ruslan Provodnikov RBR and Undercard



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fight starts at 8:45 Central on HBO
Undercard on now and can be viewed at www.toprank.tv


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

More people in the arena for Alvarado than were in the arena at this time for Marquez

Starling Codero vs Abraham Rubio


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Tunning in, looks good.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sterling just massacred Rubio.
Cotto's Cordero just won one for the Mexico vs. PR fued, 1st round TKO for Cordero.
Cordero looks solid as hell, beautiful right hand, nice left and right hooks to the body, nice offensive versitility, but I question the power he has since he coudln't really take Rubio out and the ref just took mercy.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Denver crowd was hype as fuck to The Faces "Stay With Me" thought I heard them singing in the audience. LOL


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

starling is thomas dulormes brother


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

David Escamilla vs Jair Quintario (Jair making his pro debut)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> starling is thomas dulormes brother


Brother from another mother


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> David Escamilla vs Jair Quintario (Jair making his pro debut)


funny boxrec shows jair already has 2 fights under his belt


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> funny boxrec shows jair already has 2 fights under his belt


Were they under the WSB?
Top Rank claims it is a pro debut


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

1 - 0 Escamilla

Used a nice jab to control most of the action while Jair sat back for the most part


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Were they under the WSB?
> Top Rank claims it is a pro debut


both in mexico, last 1 was with zanfer promotions


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

is that colonel sheridan? i luv em i luv em i luv em


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This is an exciting back and forth round.
Jair touching the canvas is the only thing that gives the round to Escamillia
20 - 17 Escamillia


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jair sneaking in some hard rights, but to no effect.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

30 - 26 Escamilla


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

good fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Escamilla almost didn't make it.
39 - 36 Escamilla on my card


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Escamilla UDs Quintero


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vitor Jones de Olivera vs. Martin Quezada @ lightweight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey @Vic what do you know about the brazilian fighter jones de olivera?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Quezada is a knockout victim, I wouldn't be surprised if he got beat


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

awesome freitas nephew next


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Hey @Vic what do you know about the brazilian fighter jones de olivera?


This is Popó´s nephew if IIRC.....I don´t know how good he is, he won his first fight but was caught in some banned substance later, go figure, his first fight and he was already caught....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Olivera might be the bastard child of Acelino, he looks like him for real.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 9 jones de Olivera


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i luv this kid hes insane


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

awesome


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

popo baby


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice right but no power like his "uncle"
But those body shots killed him.
Jones de Olivera TKO2 Quezada


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Looked pretty good....Seems a bit like Popó sometimes... though, apparently, he goes to the body more often than Popó did...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

vitor is too wild to make it for at the elite level, but he should be very entertaining.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Daniel Calzada vs Carlos Marquez up next


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> vitor is_* too wild *_to make it for at the elite level, but he should be very entertaining.


Yeah, we´ll see, he can evolve though... I can see the kid making some good main events in FNF or something soon btw.....


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

This guys RBR's suck, gonna tune in to IB's RBR.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Yeah, we´ll see, he can evolve though... I can see the kid making some good main events in FNF or something soon btw.....


I think he has a weak jaw, Quezada buzzed him a little in the 1st and that was surprising to me, that and getting touched easily make me think he would be exciting for as long as the fight lasted.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Have to switch to the Top Rank Part 2 stream now folks, Larry Merchant is joining us now.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

We deserved a better undercard for this one, this is a very bad undercard even for Top rank standards...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> We deserved a better undercard for this one, this is a very bad undercard even for Top rank standards...


Yeah its like they got a bunch of kids off the street.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 9 Calzada


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Did i hear that correctly, did Bob just give a shout-out to some dude in prison?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pretty good round, Marquez controlled it early Calazada made a nic surge late.
19 - 19 Even on my card


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

the stream stopped on me LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

29 - 28 Marquez
Marquez is boxing exceptionally well


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

finally back mofo


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

even ponchers voice is so sexy


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

who's on the undercard?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4 38 - 38
Round 5 48 - 47 Calzada


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6
Huge flurry at the end wins it for Calzada on my card
58 - 56 Calzada


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Undercard is over, time for HBO broadcast
Short 57 - 57
Coupler 59 - 55
McEvory 58 - 56
MD Decision for Calzada


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

interesting. freitas nephew failed his drug test for his 1st fight. this was his 2nd fight tonite


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Russian anthem = BEST EVER!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fight time


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

hmm i like big momma


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

ok so the televised undercard is bradley marquez an then the main event. Lame.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Whoever composed HBO's new warped metal opening theme should have his genitals fed to a snapping turtle.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> ok so the televised undercard is bradley marquez an then the main event. Lame.


Thought the same thing... :verysad


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

top rank showing baby bull fight on their live stream


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> top rank showing baby bull fight on their live stream


:cheers


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck, this is how you start a fight.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

juan showing y they call him the baby bull


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Tim even out brawled juan when they would trade


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> :cheers


:lama


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

It's deja vu all over again ....


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

juan looking like the old juan


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Juan Diaz is bringing it, but he is fighting a nobody, time for him to step it up soon


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

that dude sitting next to referee tony weeks looks like a fat bloated brandon rios


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Juan giving the kid an education


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

wrong thread


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice to see Diaz back, and smart enough to do his comeback properly.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Checking in. :good


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

watching this replay, I still see Bradley doing more. he's winning...


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Diaz beating the hell out of this kid.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

damn wrong thread


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't wait for this fight! I am rooting for Provodnikov, but I think Alvarado just might be able to win a decision tonight. Alvarado W 12. WAR PROVODNIKOV!!!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> watching this replay, I still see Bradley doing more. he's winning...


Juan is staying frustrated big time out there

For as much as I'd seen it down played, Tim's jab is causing Juan all kinds of problems....Keeping Juan back at a distance to where when he does go to attack Tim has the sight and room to back away most times pretty easily :yep


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Juan is gonna end this kids career, he has those punches that fuck you up for life because they DONT put you to sleep, you just keep eating them


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

juan beating the fug out of santiago


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

they should stop this. santiago taking a lot of punishment


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Alvarado filled out nicely


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this is brutal


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

Is this jaun fight even fun? This is pathetic.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this kid is a warrior. luv it


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

This kid is a warrior. But damn, this shit should have been stopped ages ago!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> this kid is a warrior. luv it


THis is a Top Rank show....Didn't Baby Bull used to be GBP? :think


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Santiago's corner needs to protect him


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

one of the G'est moments i've witnessed in a while.

Santiago picks up his mouth piece off the dirty ass floor and puts it in himself and refuses to go to the corner..


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Juan is gonna end this kids career, he has those punches that fuck you up for life because they DONT put you to sleep, you just keep eating them


tell me about it...


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Santiago is probably going to be fucked up the rest of his life after this


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> THis is a Top Rank show....Didn't Baby Bull used to be GBP? :think


im talking about santiago and yes


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Is Diaz taking his foot of the gas here completely in the 10th?. Idk, maybe he doesn't want to really hurt the kid.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Santiago loss quality of life years tonight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Top Rank girl on the right can get it


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Poncher repeats herself a lot


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Santiago loss quality of life years tonight


those mexicans r tough


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think Mike is gonna put the hurt on Ruslan


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think Mike is gonna put the hurt on Ruslan


u think maybe ruslan will be in better shape at this weight, and quicker too.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn Mike is huge


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Let's do this. Stoked for this fight.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

alvarado is 157 tonight daamn


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> those mexicans r tough


The colonel said he's rican.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> u think maybe ruslan will be in better shape at this weight, and quicker too.


He was never fast, he can't handle movement, he can be hurt, he gets hit too much, Herrera had Ruslan hurt badly and confused with the movement he gave him, I know Mike was quicker with his hands than Herrera and beat Herrera and hits harder than Herrera and can box, has a longer reach and is a bigger man. Just don't see Ruslan beating Mike.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

really. what is up with eye of the tiger?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Not many guys can walk out to Rocky music. Ruslan can. 

Worst I ever saw/heard was a video clip with this song and Slappy joe.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

ruslan 148 vs mikey at 157

close to welter vs middleweight atsch


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:horse


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> ruslan 148 vs mikey at 157
> 
> close to welter vs middleweight atsch


Stop man. 
They both made the weight that is all that matters


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

that Top Rank girl has a wig on


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

What is the crowd chanting?


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

303 303 303


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Stop man.
> They both made the weight that is all that matters


:yep


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Hell yeah! Now this is a fight. 

10-9 Ruslan. These were some hard body shots.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Rusland and Alvarado in the middle. Ruslan pressing nice left to the body of mike. Nice left upstairs. Nice looping right from Ruslan.. Ruslan pressing hard. Hard right to body of Mike. Nice right from Ruslan body and head.. Rusland pressing the jab and hard. Mike jabbing now and moving. Missed left and rights from Ruslan who is presing. Hard right from Rusland. Hard right from Rusland Again. Another right and left from Ruslan. Ruslan flurrying. Missed right from Ruslan. Counter right from Ruslan. Nice right from Mike. Hard left from Ruslan. Nice right from Mik. Nice left and Rulan. Hard left o body of Mike. Nie right uppercut from mike. Ruslan pressing . Nice right from Mike. Nice left to body of Ruslan. Mike jabbing and getting room now. Nice left to body of MIke. NIce right and left from Ruslan and Mike's leg buckle. That is round.

10 - 9 Provodnikov


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

that was brutal. fast start


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Ruslan took that soul


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Still, Alvarado looks HUGE in there.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

was a quick round...


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

10-9 provo....provos a beast!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Going as I expected.

Provo by KO


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Perfect round for Avarado. It's even.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

alvarado 10-9 in rd 2

19-19


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Ruslan out Mike jabbing and stepping back. Mike hooking and circling right lft from Mike. Rusland jabbin in, looping right from Ruslan caught on glovves. Double left from Mike and he is boxing on his toes now. Mike jabbign and moving . Nice jab from Ruslan. Nice left from Mike. Nice right from Mike. Hard right to the body of Mike. Nice left to the body of Ruslan. Missed right form Ruslan. Nice right from Mike. Mike lands nice left. Harrd right and left to body of Mike. Nice right from MIke. Nice lead right from Mike and a jab off of it. Missed lead right from Ruslna HUGE right fro MIke and Ruslan buckles. Ruslan pressing mike jabbing and moving now, Ruslan not charging in anymore. tiple jab from mike. Nice left at the end.

10 - 9 Alvarado
19 - 19 Even


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Provo's face looks awful already? What the hell happened? Im just tuning in.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The commentators are wrong: Alvarado is moving well, by Provo is staying right on top of him. Roach did a great job.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Mike out jabbing and circling. Nice left from Ruslan another left from Ruslan after slipping Mike jumping in. Mike jabbing the chest and stomach. Mike smothering on the insside. Nice right from Ruslan on the inside. Nice left from Ruslan. Ruslan moving and Mike is stationary. Nice jab right from Ruslan. Nice right and left from Mike. hard double left from Ruslan. double left from Mike. Nice left from Ruslan.. Mike jabbign now. Huge right hook and left to the body of Ruslan and mike ties up. left hook.. Ruslan jabbign and pressing . Nice right to body of Ruslan. Huge right and left from Mike to head of Ruslan.. Mie jabs and hooks to the body and lands a right. hard right to the body of Ruslan. That is round.

10 - 9 Alvarado
29 - 28 Alvarado


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Mike has a few more tools. 2-1 Alvarado.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Jesus, Denver fans: act like you've been there before. Enough with the shining your cell phone flashes into the camera


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

alvarado beating him on the inside and outside now....10-9 alvarado in rd 3

29-28 alavrado....fuck me i mighta thrown away 250


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Mike has a few more tools. 2-1 Alvarado.


Yep.

those uppercuts may be the difference.

My v-cash may be in big trouble!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

browsing said:


> Provo's face looks awful already? What the hell happened? Im just tuning in.


Nah. That's just the way he looks.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Love this, Alvarado looking good. I hope he keeps this up.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Mike has a few more tools. 2-1 Alvarado.


Iron beard on Provodnikov...Alvarado has good skills/versatility..rooting for the hometown kid.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Textbook inside fighting!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Jeez, who do you give THAT round to?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Mikey needs to stick to the game plan.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Ruslan out and eats a rright to the boy, Mike misses two lefts to the body of Ruslan. Ruslan trying to get inside and cut off the ring. Missed right from Ruslan. Hard right to body o mike. Huge left fro mMike nice right from Mike. . Huge overhand right from Mik. Nice left from Ruslan. Huge right to body of Mike. Nice left fro mRuslan. Nice right from Mike.. Nice right from Mike again. Ruslan pressing eatting mike's jab and is spun out. Huge left hook from Ruslan. Another double left from Ruslan another left and a right form Ruslan. Big right from Ruslan and a left. overhand right form Mike. nice left from Ruslan. Double right from Mike on the inside. Nice left from Mike iside a ruslan right. Big right form Rulan big right from Mike. nice right from Rulan. jab right and left from Mike and a right after the bell.

10 - 9 Alvarado (close round)
39 - 37 Alvarado


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

provodnikov winning the inside game in rd 4 10-9

38-38


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

is everybody happy their getting their legendary nights? at least this one off...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

38-38


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow. Living up to the billing. Could go either way but I thought Ruslan did a little more damage. 

I have it even.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i like provodnikov in that round. i got provodnikov winning


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

2-2


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Too damn hard. I think the judges will give it to Alvarado because he finished strong, but the hell if I know. Too hard to score that last one. Damn, I told you foos Alvarado was going to box him. He's really improving since losing the first fight to Rios.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Wow. Living up to the billing. Could go either way but I thought Ruslan did a little more damage.
> 
> I have it even.


Same here, but so close....


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Provodnikov studied the Rios fight well, every time AAlvarado has his right glued to his face to block the left hook, Provo pivots right so his left hook lands square on the face ahead of the glove. That's how Rios hurt him in the first fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5
Ruslan pressing and eats a counter right over the jab. Nice left hook from Mike. Nice left from Ruslan in a flurry. Nice left to body of Rulan. Huge right to body of Mike. Huyge overhand right fom Mike. Hard left to the bod yand Big right ot the head fro mRuslan. Hard right and left from Ruslan.. Mike is jabbing and moving. MIissed left from Ruslan. Nice Left hook from Ruslan lands Missed left and right from Mike. Nice left to body from of Mike. Ruslan pressing mike hard. Double jab right from Rulan. Nice counter right and left from Mike. Double left from mike. Hard left to body of Ruslan. Nice left to head of Ruslan. Double jab from Ruslan. Hard double left body and head from mike, Ruslan lands a right in between.

10 - 9 alvarado
49 - 46 Alvarado


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

3-2 Ruslan. I'm enjoying the hell out of this fight.


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

Ruslan would be well served to throw some uppercuts whenever Mike leans in with his head down the way he does when in close.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Provodnikov studied the Rios fight well, every time AAlvarado has his right glued to his face to block the left hook, Provo pivots right so his left hook lands square on the face ahead of the glove. That's how Rios hurt him in the first fight.


Great observation.

- but Alvarado has cement inside his skull. This is going to end messy.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

3-2 Alvarado

Gave the 1 and 5 to Prov
Gave 2,3,4 to Alavardo, 4 is a tossup though


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Was Alvarado hurt again?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

Ruslan pressing missed right from Ruslan Hard double left from Mike Rslan lands a nice left. nice flurry from Mike. nice jab right from Mike. nice right ot the body and a right from Mike. Nice right to body of Ruslan Nice right uppercut from Ruslan nice left hook from Ruslan hurts mike. Nice left hook and right fom Ruslan Nice jab right and aniother right from Mike. Hard right to body of Mike Nic right from Mike again. nIce right from Rusland 4 rights from Mike and 2 lefts to the body of Ruslan. Mike jabbing and circlirng. wid right missses from Ruslna. Nice right and left uppercut from Mike. Nice right hook from Mike. Nice left to body of Ruslan. missed left from Muslan and a missed right and that is round.

10 - 9 Alvarado
59 - 55 Alvarado


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

4-2 Provodnikov


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Another razor thin round. Alvarado lands more, Ruslan lands harder. 

4-2 Ruslan.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

rd 6 alavarado

57-57


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Did Roy just explain that winning a belt is important to an up & coming fighter?


I guess that's why they pay him the big bucks! :lol:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Mikey winning that round. 

Mikey needs to stick to the game plan. Ruslan is too one dimensional. All he is is a brawler, a deadly one, but just a brawler.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, I wonder if Alvarado was hurt last round or just off-blaance. He did a funny little dance.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

3-3 Even.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Did Roy just explain that winning a belt is important to an up & coming fighter?
> 
> I guess that's why they pay him the big bucks! :lol:


course it's important to them, it's why they pay the fees and fight the eliminators.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Man, Alvarado is made out of stone.


- but Provo took the 7th, no doubt. The tide could be turning.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i like alvarado so far. he got caught there LOL


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Alvarado edges that round. Great body work. Both guys already look like they've gone 12. 

4-3 Ruslan.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

rd 7 provo

67-66 provo


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Ruslan out and mike thorws the ja right. Nice left from Ruslan. mike ties up after catching ruslan jab. missed left from Mik. Nice doblule left from Rusland Nice right from mike on Ruslan conimg in. mike moving the wrong way and ties up. Huge right to body of Mike. Two rights to boy ofy Ruslan. Nice right hook to he ead of Ruslan. Nic Left from Ruslan.. Double left hook to body of Ruslnaln. Hard left to body of Ruslan on the inside. Hard left to the body of Ruslan again. Huge r ight and left hook from Mike. Ruslan jabbing Nice right and left to body of Ruslan. Hard lleft and right hooks to body of mike Huge left from Ruslan. Nice coutner left from Rulan. Huge left from Ruslan. Huge right from Ruslan and Mike is HURT and his legs stiffin

10 - 9 Provodnikov
68 - 65 Alvarado


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Alvarado won that round too.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

4-3 Alvarado, I gave prov round 6


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Alvarado still looking good, good discipline getting on the inside and moving out when necessary. Damn, he really needs to move up in weight. It might help with his legs better.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

browsing said:


> Alvarado won that round too.


Round 7 ? Of course not, man...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> Alvarado won that round too.


No.

- but they ARE in Denver, so ......


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

don't think you heard him the way he meant it...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Ruslan round imo. 4-3 Ruslan. But fucking hell these rounds are close!


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

OH shit come on provo! win me my under bet


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

body shot hurt him bad...


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Here comes that Russian Concussion 

:horse


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

They meet in the middle, Ruslan charding. Nice left from mike. nice jab from Rusland, big left hook from Mike. Another left from Mike and mike is outside jabbing. Hard double left from Mike . Huge left from Ruslan hurts mike. Hard right ot the body hurts mike. Ruslan charging and lands hard lefts and rights and charges mikes on the ropes and knocks Mike down. Mike takes the 10 counte.r. . double left from Ruslan. Coutner right from Mike and he ties up. hard rright and left and jab right and right form ruslan and Mike takes a knee smartly. Mike up eats a lefe. Nice r right from Mike Another right and left from Mike Niceft from Mike. Mike's lefts gone. Hard left from Ruslan. another left from Rusllan. hard right and big left from Mike. Huge right and anotgher irght. ahard left from Mike. They trade rights. Hard double left from Mike.

EPIC ROUND

10 - 7 Provodnikov
75 - 75 Even


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Holy shit. What an onslaught what a stand by Alvarado. 

My my neighbors gotta be wondering what the hell I'm screaming at!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Mikey is a warrior. :lol: How did he hang in there? He emptied Provo's tank.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

My gosh, how did Alvarado take those shots at the end?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Holy flipping fuck, what a round!


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

4-4 Prov 

Prov is up, Alvarado looked good at the end of the round with his upperbody movement


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

10-7 provo

77-73 provo

alvarado is so fucking tough it's sad seeing him lose

if that was england alavrado would e stopped for getting up at 9


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Kellerman trying to seamlessly plug the Gatti-Ward special during the action is hackish


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Nasty body and head attack by Provo


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

lmao at RJJ's anti-GMO talk.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

rd 9 provo 10-9


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

errsta said:


> Kellerman trying to seamlessly plug the Gatti-Ward special during the action is hackish


It's terribly obvious.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

Ruslan out and meets Mike lands nice left pperbut on Mike. double jab from Mike and he is cirlicling. Nice right form Ruslan. Hard right to the body hurts mike again. Mike circling away Ruslan land anotehr right oth e obdy of Mike. Hard right form Ruslan again. Mike tying up on the insideafter Ruslan misses wide owith rights. Double jab up and down from Mike They trade jabs. Huge left and right from Ruslan nice right to body of Mike. Another right oth ebody of Mike and hi legs bukc. Huge right from Mike a right . Mike in survival mode now. Hude left right from Ruslan. Hard right tot he body from Ruslan. Hard counter right from Mike. Ruslan presses mike crouches and that is round.

10 - 9 Provodnikov
85 - 84 Provodnikov


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

wholy flip. looks like provodnikov is waiting for the kill


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Alvarado needs a knockout or at least multiple knockdowns.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Another round for Provo.

The last couple should be amazing, as a desperate Alvarado goes for broke.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Alvarado Looks done.


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

If only Ruslan threw that jab more often, whenever he throws it he is landing it he just isn`t using it enough to set up his offence.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

5-4 Prov, Both men are tired..I sense it'll end once Prov catches a second wind


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Nasty body and head attack by Provo


Provodnikov's body work and chin have been awesome.



Bogotazo said:


> lmao at RJJ's anti-GMO talk.


Lampley is the least comical commentator tonight..wtf.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Provo staying outside now, and using his superior speed. Smart.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Jesus....Mike survived lol


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this is close to the end ha


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

its ova


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

stopped!

great fight


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A star is born !


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

wow


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Wooooo!!!!! Vcash!!!!!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

No fucking shame in that Mike. RESPECT to both WARRIORS!!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10 

Mike circling misses a lead right and is back to sitting on the outside jabbing.g huge right ot body of Mike Nice right from Mike but not much behind it. mike jabbing but pawing, missed lead right from mike. Ruslan jabbing and pressing Mike. They trad jabs. Hard jab right from Ruslan and Mike buckles a little. nice lead right to body of m Mike overhand right from Ruslan. Nice right form Mike. left from Ruslan and Ruyslais pressing. Hard right and left to body of Ruslan. Missed right to bod yof mike. Nice lead right from Mike mike jabbign and circling. Missed right ot he body again from ruslan. Double right body ahnd ruslan flurrying on Mik mike covering up and slipping the work this time and ties up. Hard right from Ruslan and mIke's equilbirium is gone. Wide right and MIke is ready to go now.


10 - 9 Provodnikov
95 - 93 Provodnikov

Mike quits in his corner

Provodnikov RTD10 Alvarado

---

Mike had a stupid game plan, Tie up Ruslan and lean on him, then box off of him when he gets inside tie him up. Oh well solid fight.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

That looked painful.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Wow. Poor Mike's mom. But congrats to Provo's mom.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Quitter!!

Iknew Alvarado wasn't bout this life....


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

Ruslan did as he said he would and broke Alvarado`s will, Mike didn`t want no more of what Ruslan was dishing out but congrats to both men for a helluva fight while it lasted.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

freddie roach is back with a vengeance


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, good job to Provodnikov. Holy shit, guy just doesn't fucking stop. Fucking epic chin on Provodnikov. Would be a good fight seeing him against Brandon Rios, battle of the chins right there.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

hahaha Ruslan's a beast! was he yelling MAMA! just now? lol war siberian rocky


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

The guys deserves...after all he should have a win in his last fight :yep


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Good, merciful stoppage. 

Sometimes will beats skill. Congrats to Provo, nothing but respect for Mike.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Provos mom is awesome..


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mike couldn't help but get into too many wars, and I never thought he could take the power. Only question was Provo's chin and it held up just fine.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mike fought his heart out, but he never could hurt him. Tough to see him go out on his stool. Thank you for another war, Alvarado.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn Tim tough as nails. Prov got insane power! Alvarado was taking a beating.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

errsta said:


> Good, merciful stoppage.
> 
> Sometimes will beats skill. Congrats to Provo, nothing but respect for Mike.


Damn right. Alvarado showed some great skill, but Provodnikov is just fucking endless with his pressure.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Provodnikov-JMM next? I think we might...


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

I`m surprised Mike quit in his corner though, I figured him to be the kind of fighter that would go out on his shield. But damn what a chin on Ruslan, he took some hellacious punches and seemed completely unfazed by anything Mike landed on him.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like the wars have taken a toll in Alvarado. Definitely not taking anything away from Ruslan!s performance.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Provodnikov-JMM next? I think we might...


No way does JMM even entertain that fight. Absolutely nothing to gain and nothing to lose.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Quitter!!
> 
> Iknew Alvarado wasn't bout this life....


Dude, are you KIDDING?

Alvarado just showed balls of steel. Provo hits like a tank. I don't know how it lasted as long as it did.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

JMM vs. Provo next


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

errsta said:


> Good, merciful stoppage.
> 
> Sometimes will beats skill. Congrats to Provo, nothing but respect for Mike.


Provodnikov had more skill than Alvarado.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Raging B(_)LL said:


> I`m surprised Mike quit in his corner though, I figured him to be the kind of fighter that would go out on his shield. But damn what a chin on Ruslan, he took some hellacious punches and seemed completely unfazed by anything Mike landed on him.


especially quitting in his hometown. I thought he'd go out with a bang...


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

what a fight


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think Mike is gonna put the hurt on Ruslan


:lol:


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

OH SHIIIIIIAT!!!! didnt get my under but got 200 on provo


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Not sure what the fuck Ruslan's saying in Russian, but i'm feeling it... getting choked up here.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Provos mom is awesome..


yeah she got into it lol


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

ok bitches, Alvarado was running, boxing and Ruslan still got him. Ruslan is just an awesome pressure fighter


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Both guys look beat to shit. 

You our can really tell how much this means to Ruslan. While I was rooting for Mike, I am happy for Ruslan. What a story.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Dude, are you KIDDING?
> 
> Alvarado just showed balls of steel. Provo hits like a tank. I don't know how it lasted as long as it did.


yep, he was taking a beating, no need for him to go on. It's not like he quit during the rd.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Dude, are you KIDDING?
> 
> Alvarado just showed balls of steel. Provo hits like a tank. I don't know how it lasted as long as it did.


Bradley was damn near KOd on his feet multiple times..


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> especially quitting in his hometown. I thought he'd go out with a bang...


 Yeah that is what I was expecting too, there is no shame in going down fighting your heart out but with that said I wasn`t the one taking those murderous shots to the body and head :lol:.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

freddie freddie freddie


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Not sure what the fuck Ruslan's saying in Russian, but i'm feeling it... getting choked up here.


He said: i cant believe it!


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Ruslan sounds like he wants to kill somebody lol


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

I'm loving this "I must break him" shit....

Hope Provodnikov gets into the mix with anyone/everyone.

A Maidana fight would be explosive.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Yo I actually like Freddy's mini pinoy clone, Good job keeping Ruslan calm


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Ruslan's an intense dude man


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I said a while back I'd be picking Alvarado by UD but damn Can this Ruslan bang!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Bradley was damn near KOd on his feet multiple times..


Man are you serious? Alvarado didnt even knew where he was! He was Walking to the neutral Corner the ref had to Show him the way to his Corner. Get real.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Maurico Herrera vs. Provodnokiv rematch time
Whose with me?


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

i really should start waging higher stakes


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

Anyone else still believe that Bradley can keep out of harm`s way for a full twelve rounds if they have a rematch? Because I don`t think so, and I sure would love to see them duke it out again. But with that said my respect for Bradley`s durability and heart just shot up considerably, Ruslan just stopped a guy who was naturally bigger than him and yet Bradley who is more or less the same size as Provodnikov managed to fight it out to the final bell even though he was in dire straits in the end.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Classy move by Mike. 

Both if these guys are easy to root for.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

hail to his mentor eddie futch. old school baby :smile


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Ruslan sounds like he wants to kill somebody lol


No no, that's him when he's happy :smile


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Id like to see timmy try and avenge his loss to Ruslan next


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Raging B(_)LL said:


> Anyone else still believe that Bradley can keep out of harm`s way for a full twelve rounds if they have a rematch? Because I don`t think so, and I sure would love to see them duke it out again. But with that said my respect for Bradley`s durability and heart just shot up considerably, Ruslan just stopped a guy who was naturally bigger than him and yet Bradley who is more or less the same size as Provodnikov managed to fight it out to the final bell even though he was in dire straits in the end.


I think Bradley would beat him in a wide decision, he would most likely take away the right hand and on the inside just tie him up instead of trying to bang like he did in the middle rounds.

Its like people forgot the Herrera fight even happened, shocking as hell.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Did the corner throw in the towel or did the ref stop the fight? 

Very happy for Ruslan. I felt a few tears welling up when he lent over the ropes and screamed out "MOMMA" to his mom in the crowd :lol:


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

respect the roach


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Fully respect Alvarado's decision to stop the fight. As fans, we like seeing when a fighter is willing to die in there. But as men, they have families to think about.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Monster props to Ruslan...

Good shit right there, and cool the crowd was classy and didn't booo him and shit after beating the home town man. That was a HUGE moment for Ruslan :yep


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think Bradley would beat him in a wide decision, he would most likely take away the right hand and on the inside just tie him up instead of trying to bang like he did in the middle rounds.
> 
> Its like people forgot the Herrera fight even happened, shocking as hell.


I dunno Bama, Bradley can stick and move all he wants but what it comes down to is can he stay out of harm`s way against a guy like Ruslan who is going to keep coming at him and take the best he has to offer? I just don`t see it happening personally, that is not to say that he couldn`t win a rematch using a more cautious approach like he did against Juan but if Ruslan has shown one thing tonight is that he WILL eventually close the gap on his foe and force some exchanges and whoever his opponent is they will always be in danger of getting hurt during those moments. As for the Herrera fight Ruslan has improved considerably since that fight that is plain to see, there is more room for improvement but you are assuming he is the same fighter back then as he is today and that is simply not the case.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Its like people forgot the Herrera fight even happened, shocking as hell.


 Fighters can improve you fool.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stiffjab said:


> Did the corner throw in the towel or did the ref stop the fight?
> 
> Very happy for Ruslan. I felt a few tears welling up when he lent over the ropes and screamed out "MOMMA" to his mom in the crowd :lol:


He told the ref he didn't want to continue


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

no mas?


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

sometimes its better to quit on your stool then being laid out flat


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Raging B(_)LL said:


> I dunno Bama, Bradley can stick and move all he wants but what it comes down to is can he stay out of harm`s way against a guy like Ruslan who is going to keep coming at him and take the best he has to offer? I just don`t see it happening personally, that is not to say that he couldn`t win a rematch using a more cautious approach like he did against Juan but if Ruslan has shown one thing tonight is that he WILL eventually close the gap on his foe and force some exchanges and whoever his opponent is they will always be in danger of getting hurt during those moments. As for the Herrera fight Ruslan has improved considerably since that fight that is plain to see, there is more room for improvement but you are assuming he is the same fighter back then as he is today and that is simply not the case.


I believe he can for some reason that fight he was leaning the wrong way and never brought hi hand up to catch the right, he did that repeatedly and had aconcussion in the first round, and even then was able to stay away and out box Ruslan for 8 - 9 clear rounds in the fight.

When he gets inside instead of being the usual Timmy just tie up.



Berliner said:


> Fighters can improve you fool.


He is the same fighter he was when herrera fought him, its just people are afraid to tie up and smother him the way Herrera did. He still is slow of foot and loads up heavily on his punches where you can get off on him and when he gets inside tie up.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is the same fighter he was when herrera fought him, its just people are afraid to tie up and smother him the way Herrera did. He still is slow of foot and loads up heavily on his punches where you can get off on him and when he gets inside tie up.


No. He has improved under Roach. It is pretty clear to see. And he isnt slow on his feets. Alvarado was running and Provodnikov still cut off the ring and had Alvarado on the ropes, But go on.:lol:


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I believe he can for some reason that fight he was leaning the wrong way and never brought hi hand up to catch the right, he did that repeatedly and had aconcussion in the first round, and even then was able to stay away and out box Ruslan *for 8 - 9 clear rounds in the fight.
> *
> When he gets inside instead of being the usual Timmy just tie up.
> 
> He is the same fighter he was when herrera fought him, its just people are afraid to tie up and smother him the way Herrera did. He still is slow of foot and loads up heavily on his punches where you can get off on him and when he gets inside tie up.


 I guess we`ll have to agree to disagree then Bama, especially about Bradley winning 8-9 rounds of that fight. Are we on the same page though as far as wanting to see a rematch is concerned? Because I dunno about you but I would love to see it take place within the next year after Prov has the opportunity to defend his title at least once, whatever the outcome Prov will make it an exciting fight and he deserves a rematch for his performance that night.


----------



## Mattaru (Oct 13, 2013)

Awesome fight!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Provodnikov deserves a Bradley rematch, definitely. After all, he didn´t get the decision simply because of a mistake of the referee. A mistake made Bradley the winner in the fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Raging B(_)LL said:


> I guess we`ll have to agree to disagree then Bama, especially about Bradley winning 8-9 rounds of that fight. Are we on the same page though as far as wanting to see a rematch is concerned? Because I dunno about you but I would love to see it take place within the next year after Prov has the opportunity to defend his title at least once, whatever the outcome Prov will make it an exciting fight and he deserves a rematch for his performance that night.


Wouldn't mind a rematch but it would be at 147 not at 140 and quite frankly would rather see Lucas vs. Ruslan at 140.
I think Bradley has worse fighters to face at 147 like thurman, Broner, and maybe Floyd.



Berliner said:


> No. He has improved under Roach. It is pretty clear to see. And he isnt slow on his feets. Alvarado was running and Provodnikov still cut off the ring and had Alvarado on the ropes, But go on.:lol:


No, he hasn't improved he is the same fighter against Herrera that he is now. He is very slow on his feet using Alvarado who is marginally slower of foot and opted to sit in the pocket with Ruslan early hardly proves your point. But we'll just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Wouldn't mind a rematch but it would be at 147 not at 140 and quite frankly would rather see Lucas vs. Ruslan at 140.
> I think Bradley has worse fighters to face at 147 like thurman, Broner, and maybe Floyd.


Damn, good shout! Or hell, even Garcia vs Ruslan somebody would be getting KTFOd :deal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Provodnikov deserves a Bradley rematch, definitely. After all, he didn´t get the decision simply because of a mistake of the referee. A mistake made Bradley the winner in the fight.


If he wanted a rematch he would have stayed at 147 wouldn't he? He didn't want Tim and went back down to 140 and got his belt, now he is a champion, if he wants to come back up in and fight Tim, I"m sure Tim would be open to it, a solid last fight to leave Top Rank.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Great fight! Thoroughly enjoyed it.

Ruslan was beginning to frustrate me. He seemed like he couldn't get off with his shots early on, but eventually he picked it up and Alvarado couldn't hold the shots. Strong dude, Ruslan. I like him...and his mother. :ibutt


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If he wanted a rematch he would have stayed at 147 wouldn't he? He didn't want Tim and went back down to 140 and got his belt, now he is a champion, if he wants to come back up in and fight Tim, I"m sure Tim would be open to it, a solid last fight to leave Top Rank.


I don´t know if he wants a rematch....but he should have one, at some point.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

I would love to see Provo vs. Danny Garcia in a unification, shame that they're on rival promotions


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

KOTF said:


> I would love to see Provo vs. Danny Garcia in a unification, shame that they're on rival promotions


Lucas is the only GBP fighter in a position to fight him, since Lamont is IBF still because Lucas didn't want to put his mandatory position on the line. He might be able to get the mandatory spot for the belt ruslan now holds.


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Wouldn't mind a rematch but it would be at 147 not at 140 and quite frankly would rather see Lucas vs. Ruslan at 140.
> I think Bradley has worse fighters to face at 147 like thurman, Broner, and maybe Floyd.
> 
> No, he hasn't improved he is the same fighter against Herrera that he is now. He is very slow on his feet using Alvarado who is marginally slower of foot and opted to sit in the pocket with Ruslan early hardly proves your point. But we'll just have to agree to disagree.


 I doubt that Bradley`s next opponent will be either Thurman or Broner, I`m thinking he is going to aim for a big payday against an established name, who I`m not quite certain but definitely someone who can bring him big $$$ and name recognition. Assuming Pac bulldozes his way past Rios that seems like a logical fight to make, he would be given the opportunity to erase any doubt about wether he is the better man or not and it would sell with the general public. As for a Ruslan vs Mathysse fight I don`t think someone who just got outboxed convincingly by Garcia would be in line for a title shot immediately afterwards, he would have to face someone else to earn another shot first.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

KOTF said:


> I would love to see Provo vs. Danny Garcia in a unification, shame that they're on rival promotions


Provodnikov isn't with Top Rank, he's with Zeffer or something but they work close with TR so a fight against a GB fighter is possible but the network would have to be resolved.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Raging B(_)LL said:


> I doubt that Bradley`s next opponent will be either Thurman or Broner, I`m thinking he is going to aim for a big payday against an established name, who I`m not quite certain but definitely someone who can bring him big $$$ and name recognition. Assuming Pac bulldozes his way past Rios that seems like a logical fight to make, he would be given the opportunity to erase any doubt about wether he is the better man or not and it would sell with the general public. As for a Ruslan vs Mathysse fight I don`t think someone who just got outboxed convincingly by Garcia would be in line for a title shot immediately afterwards, he would have to face someone else to earn another shot first.


I'm not saying he would be the instant #1 contender, I said he is the only one who has the ability on the GBP stable to force a fight with him since he doesn't hold a title.

I think Manny wants nothing to do with Tim honestly, and quite frankly I think Rios kos manny. We might see Rios v. Provodnikov though as a result.

--

Just looked up the WBO rankings

1. Ruslan Provodnikov
2. Juan Manuel Marquez
3. Serhiy Fedchenko
4. Karim Mayfield
5. Lucas Matthysse
6. Jason Pagara
7. Cesar Rene Cuenca
8. Chad Bennett
9. Jorge Paez, Jr.
10. Amir Khan
11. Jay Solmiano
12. Julius Indongo
13. Viktor Postol
14. Frankie Gomez

--

Lucas is #5 in the WBO rankings, I"m assuming Ruslan will be the Champ and Mike will drop somewhere in the top 5.

Maybe a Lucas - Fedchenko fight could get him in the mandatory position.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Timmeh now 9-0 vs current or former world title holders
Can also add Provodnikov to that Abregu and Miguel Vasquez class where that win just keeps looking better and better over time


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If he wanted a rematch he would have stayed at 147 wouldn't he? He didn't want Tim and went back down to 140 and got his belt, now he is a champion, if he wants to come back up in and fight Tim, I"m sure Tim would be open to it, a solid last fight to leave Top Rank.


Tim was on ThaBoxingVoice show and said his contract doesn't end til December 2014.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Tim arguablly has the best resume of any fighter in his generation


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I'm not saying he would be the instant #1 contender, I said he is the only one who has the ability on the GBP stable to force a fight with him since he doesn't hold a title.
> 
> I think Manny wants nothing to do with Tim honestly, and quite frankly I think Rios kos manny. We might see Rios v. Provodnikov though as a result.
> 
> ...


from those rankings, Mayfield would be a good fight to build off of tonight...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Tim arguablly has the best resume of any fighter in his generation


I had Marquez winning the fight, but since everyone else had Tim winning that fight, I guess I'm out-muscled so Tim won that fight.

With that said, he did not in any way, shape, or form beat Manny Pacquiao. He practically got dominated by an unfocused, uncaring Pacquiao. I can't imagine him going against the Pacquiao that fought Marquez for the fourth time. That Pacquiao might've stopped Bradley.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> Mikey is a warrior. :lol: How did he hang in there? He emptied Provo's tank.


No.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

this further diminishes my already poor opinion on brandon rios as a pac opponent


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Tim arguablly has the best resume of any fighter in his generation


Just watched the fight and that isn't a bad shout at all.
What a shame he may not get some more career defining wins in his prime if that contract lasts until the end of next year.
I'd take Floyd-Timmy over just about any fight right now.

Other than Floyd showing Broner what he'll never be of course.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> No.


I was wrong. Provo did what it took to get the championship. THATS how you TAKE a BELT @ Canelo ALvarez.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> I was wrong. Provo did what it took to get the championship. THATS how you TAKE a BELT @ Canelo ALvarez.


He was fighting a slow ass Alvarado. Canelo was fighting one of the greatest fighters of all time. Huge difference in caliber of opponent.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Respect @TimothyBradley @RuslanProvodnikov @MikeAlvarado. :good


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

DaCrooked said:


> He was fighting a slow ass Alvarado. Canelo was fighting one of the greatest fighters of all time. Huge difference in caliber of opponent.


Nope. No excuses. Canelo, as a young champ should have tried to impose his will on Floyd instead of arrogantly believing he could outbox the Kung Fu GrandMaster of Boxing-Fu. You gotta TAKE the belt from the champ like Provo did.


----------

